# Heartbroken



## andy100 (Dec 20, 2010)

Here's our tale of heartbreak. Last September my wife and I adopted two cats following the dead of our 12yr old Mllie from kidney failure. Daisy (3yrs) and her kitten Blossom (10weeks), we love them dearly and consider them the perfect pets. They have a very strong bond and are rarely apart. 

On Tuesday I came home from work and was told by a neighbour that Blossom had been hit by a car and killed. I went to our neighbours picked her up and carried her home so we could bury her properly. We feel devastated. We don't have kids so out cats fill that role, Blossom was nurtured from an initially very timid kitten into a wonderfully affectionate little cat who would almost 'talk' to us, follow us around, sit and watch us doing things, wake us in the mornings and greet us when we came home. She was our baby. 

Daisy is now very unsettled. I saw her sniffing Blossom's partially covered body and brought her in, she went back to sniff that spot later calling out, she has prowled around the house and garden, sniffing, calling and sitting where Blossom used to since, she's very withdrawn and preoccupied. 

We're completely heartbroken by Blossom's loss and its effect on Daisy, feel guilty that she has been deprived of the long happy life she should have had and for depriving Daisy of her close companion. 

We'd give anything to have her back and wish we'd never decided to let them out particularly since Blossom had never known the outdoors and didn't at first want to go. We live in the country with open fields behind us and plenty of garden so we thought they'd be safe. The road through our village has a 30mph limit but many drivers go much faster some even more then double that speed. Our neighbour has since told us that quite a few cats have been run over here, two belonging to the prevous owners of our house. 

We're terrified something may happen to Daisy and in time we hope to adopt another kitten for both us and hopefully Daisy too - she has always lived with other cats and is not used to being on her own. But we plan to sell the house as soon as possible, it just isn't safe enough for cats here.

Me, my wife and Daisy are all missing Blossom terribly.


----------



## Leanne2112 (Aug 13, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry, that's really terrible. Our two boys live inside cos I'm so terrified of the road, our girl lives outside/inside though and it's something I always worry about but I know you can't keep a cat inside when they're used to the outside. So sorry atback


----------



## CatsPride (May 29, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about that. atback 


I hope things go better with your other kitty.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

So sorry to hear.  How old was she?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Aww I'm so sorry. HUGS


----------



## andy100 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thankyou all for your kind replies. I'm sure most of the people we know don't understand why we feel the loss so much so it helps to share this with people who feel thesame way about their pets as we do.


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm so sorry! Losing a kitty at any age is hard.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss....cats are family too.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

andy100 said:


> Thankyou all for your kind replies. I'm sure most of the people we know don't understand why we feel the loss so much so it helps to share this with people who feel thesame way about their pets as we do.


I've found the same thing to be true, people who consider their pets to be a member of the family and their best friends feel the loss much deeper then people who aren't devoted animal lovers.
I feel like I lost best part of me, I was in love with my cat from the moment I first lay eyes upon her, she was indifferent to me and I had to win her heart.
Winning her love and devotion was one of the great joys of my life.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I hope you are feeling a little bit better.atback

I had a beautiful cat...she was just 6 months old when she was hit by a car. We were completely devastated. My older cat searched for her for months. We were sad and desperate 'cause we didn't know what to do to help him cope with the loss (Sun was his only cat friend).

So I know what you must be going through, and I am very sorry. But listen: things will get better. I'm not gonna lie to you and tell you the pain will disappear, because probably it will never go away completely. But you learn to live with it and start remembering good things about the one you lost. 
I advice you to get a new kitten, what do you think....there are so many abandoned little ones that are desperate to find a good home. That could help mom cat a great deal, and of course help you and your wife to ease the pain, and if you do the proper introductions and the kitten is little there shouldn't be any problem. When Sun died many people said: Don't get a new cat, that will only make things worse. We didn't have to decide because we found an abandoned kitten and we rescued him. That kitten saved us all.

A big hug for you all, keep us posted


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

I am so sorry about your loss. I agree that the pain will take a while to accept but the memories will live on. Getting another kitten will help but you need to do that when you are ready. Coming to this site will certainly help since we all love cats and understand what you and your family are going through. We are here for you!!


----------



## FancysMom (May 27, 2011)

My heart goes out to you in the loss of your little one.


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your darling kitten.
You must be very devastated


----------

